# la pittura



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

stimolato dal thread di fedifrago sulla mostra della pittura statunitense ho deciso di metter su questo thread
quali sono i quadri che più vi hanno impressionato/vi sono piaciuti?
a me in assoluto questo:

http://www.griseldaonline.it/percorsi/3checcoli_3a.htm


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Adoro Salvador Dalì e Vincent Van Gogh.
Però l'opera d'arte pittorica che più mi ha impressionato in assoluto non è un quadro. Ma la sala dell'Udienza del Collegio del Cambio affrescata dal Perugino. si trova a Perugia. l'ho vista questa estate. Non volevo più uscire..un capolavoro.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Non ne ho uno...  e non credo di poterne scegliere uno...


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ne ho uno... e non credo di poterne scegliere uno...


nessuno nessuno da sindrome di stendhal? capita prima o poi, a te no?


----------



## Old amoresoffrire (23 Settembre 2007)

*mah*

Ha spento il cell perchè gli ho detto che è finita. STO SCLERANDO


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> Ha spento il cell perchè gli ho detto che è finita. STO SCLERANDO


Ti consiglio un bel Magritte


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

amoresoffrire ha detto:


> Ha spento il cell perchè gli ho detto che è finita. STO SCLERANDO


azz ma posti a caso? 
o STO SCLERANDO è il titolo di un quadro dadaista?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azz ma posti a caso?
> o STO SCLERANDO è il titolo di un quadro dadaista?


 
O di un qualunque quadro espressionista 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Die Sklero - E.L.Kirchner


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O di un qualunque quadro espressionista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

ssshhhh...l'arte nasce dalla sofferenza...non disturbatela che sta dipingendo. Partorià di certo un capolavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ssshhhh...l'arte nasce dalla sofferenza...non disturbatela che sta dipingendo. Partorià di certo un capolavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bha, da quella sofferenza al massimo ci si ricava un bel fermacapelli in osso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E perdonate l'ironia...e ' domenica e domani e' lunedi', rido oggi che domani piango in ufficio


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha, da quella sofferenza al massimo ci si ricava un bel fermacapelli in osso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dai..in ufficio se hai letto i post di qualche altro argomento di discussione...c'è pure chi tromba. Non bisogna piangere per forza ihihihih


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha, da quella sofferenza al massimo ci si ricava un bel fermacapelli in osso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello che hai scritto e Magritte citato prima mi ha fatto venire in mente questo non so perchè....
http://web.dsc.unibo.it/~bufarini/ig/Images/f963-magritte[1].jpg


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quello che hai scritto e Magritte citato prima mi ha fatto venire in mente questo non so perchè....
> http://web.dsc.unibo.it/~bufarini/ig/Images/f963-magritte[1].jpg


Non riesco a vedere l'immagine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ripostala


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Neanche io..


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere l'immagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspetta... non so perchè ma nell'anteprima è corretta e una volta inviato non va....
adesso dovrebbhe andare......
http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/MCG/FM1789~Il-figlio-dell-uomo-1964-Posters.jpg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2007)

*uno?*

Ne ho troppi, ma parlando di Magritte...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*alex*



@lex ha detto:


> stimolato dal thread di fedifrago sulla mostra della pittura statunitense ho deciso di metter su questo thread
> quali sono i quadri che più vi hanno impressionato/vi sono piaciuti?
> a me in assoluto questo:
> 
> http://www.griseldaonline.it/percorsi/3checcoli_3a.htm


 
una bella idea!


allora...mi piacerebbe conoscere il perchè avete scelto questi e non altri...per quali sensazioni...insomma per tutti perchè che ci volete trovare sia per il fiammingo...come per il perigino di buscopann, e lettrice...dai...incomincia da uno...a caso.

Anche per me è molto difiicile individuarne uno...

molto...dopo ci provo.

mi reclamano di là..figlio e cane...a dopo..


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aspetta... non so perchè ma nell'anteprima è corretta e una volta inviato non va....
> adesso dovrebbhe andare......
> http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/MCG/FM1789~Il-figlio-dell-uomo-1964-Posters.jpg


 
Qualche problema lui l'aveva per certo... sicuro qualche problema con le donne


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

persa lamia domanda vale anche per Te.

ti ho letta dopo che ho scritto.


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualche problema lui l'aveva per certo... sicuro qualche problema con le donne


di chi parli? di Magritte o del melomane raffigurato? o tutti e due?


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

E' difficile trovare artisti che non soffrissero di qualche piccolo enorme problema.

Secondo me...fossero vissuti ai giorni nostri qualcuno ce lo saremmo certamente trovato in questo Forum!

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di chi parli? di Magritte o del melomane raffigurato? o tutti e due?


 
Parlo di Magritte che dipinge un uomo la cui faccia e' nascosta da una mela... con leggero riferimento bibblico


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una bella idea!
> 
> 
> allora...mi piacerebbe conoscere il perchè avete scelto questi e non altri...per quali sensazioni...insomma per tutti perchè che ci volete trovare sia per il fiammingo...come per il perigino di buscopann, e lettrice...dai...incomincia da uno...a caso.
> ...


sinceramente non so risponderti. non sono mai stato al Louvre  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ma qualche anno fa ho comperato due volumi che raffigurano tutti i dipinti del museo e aperta la pagina della "Madonna del cancelliere Rolin" che non avevo mai visto prima, mi ha colpito la sensazione di un tempo fermo, immutato e immutabile. quasi rigido.
parlando invece di un quadro che invece ho visto agli Uffizi e cioè
http://www.italica.rai.it/immagini/arte/caravaggiogenio/giuditta.jpg
una sensazione di terrore e attrazione allo stesso tempo mi ha preso.....sono stato per parecchi minuti a guardarlo...mi faceva orrore ma non potevo distaccare gli occhi dal quadro....intendiamoci non sto esagerando dicendo che ho avuto la sindrome davanti a questo quadro ma mi ha preso, colpito moltissimo........


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlo di Magritte che dipinge un uomo la cui faccia e' nascosta da una mela... con leggero riferimento bibblico


in effetti la mela pare pure acerba, non so se mi spiego.....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

tra i tanti quadri che sceglierei questo e' uno

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Paul_Cézanne_-_Les_Joueurs_de_cartes.jpg


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' difficile trovare artisti che non soffrissero di qualche piccolo enorme problema.
> 
> Secondo me...fossero vissuti ai giorni nostri qualcuno ce lo saremmo certamente trovato in questo Forum!
> 
> Buscopann


 










   bella questa, quanto ASSOLUTAMENTE vera!

Diciamo anche  che la creatività ha un prezzo senza tirarla troppo nei dettagli.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tra i tanti quadri che sceglierei questo e' uno
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Paul_Cézanne_-_Les_Joueurs_de_cartes.jpg


 

naaaaaaaaaa

epecchè?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sinceramente non so risponderti. non sono mai stato al Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

si, alex...ma perchè hai postato quel fiammingo nel primo  post?

avresti potuto nominare dicimila altre natività..e invece proprio quella...mi incuriosiscono tanto i vostri "motivi"...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaa
> 
> epecchè?


Micio e' geniale sotto tutti i punti di vista... tecnica, costruzione e se fai attenzione Cezanne era cosi' geniale da farti capire anche chi vince tra i due...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quell'uomo era ed e' uno dei pochi pittori che riusciva a rendere geniale una natura morta


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, alex...ma perchè hai postato quel fiammingo nel primo post?
> 
> avresti potuto nominare dicimila altre natività..e invece proprio quella...mi incuriosiscono tanto i vostri "motivi"...


perchè se penso a un quadro penso prima a quello, non so dirti perchè.....


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tra i tanti quadri che sceglierei questo e' uno
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Paul_Cézanne_-_Les_Joueurs_de_cartes.jpg


non so prima di amsterdam dove vivessi ma hai visto nel lontano 96 la mostra a milano degli impressionisti?


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio e' geniale sotto tutti i punti di vista... tecnica, costruzione e se fai attenzione Cezanne era cosi' geniale da farti capire anche chi vince tra i due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















mi sa che non ho tutto quest'occhio/sensibilità...quello di destra?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so prima di amsterdam dove vivessi ma hai visto nel lontano 96 la mostra a milano degli impressionisti?


Non non vidi quella mostra, nel lontano 96 ero a Fi e non c'avevo una lira per muovermi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ma ho visitato il louvre, il musee d'orsay e ho una zia che abita ad aix-en-province...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

http://digilander.libero.it/maestridellapittura/Leonardo07.htm



ad esempio, questo in questo sguardo, che io adoro...al punto che al Louvre" la Gioconda "quasi non me lo sono filata...è quanto di incisivo uno sguardo mi abbia potuto dare...mi inquieta...

Forse perchè assomiglia moltissimo a quello di mia sorella...terribilmente..quando ancora era molto piu' giovane di ora.

E' poi vabbè...dire qualsiasi    cosa sul Maestro suonerebbe banale...



Poi vi è questo:

http://www.storiadellarte.com/biografie/raffaello/immraffaello/madonnasegg.htm

mi va  il sangue al cervello quando lo osservo.mi fa saltare le sinapsi.

perché? E il volto di Maria...la sua espressione, il modo in cui abbraccia il Bambino...l'incarnato, i colori...

solo due es.tra troppi.


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non non vidi quella mostra, nel lontano 96 ero a Fi e non c'avevo una lira per muovermi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come dire... alla faccia del......


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non non vidi quella mostra, nel lontano 96 ero a Fi e non c'avevo una lira per muovermi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma a Londra Turner..lo hai visto?

è insieme ai preraffaelliti...da endovena.

Mi sfugge il nome del Museo..( unico di Londra che ho visitato)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi sa che non ho tutto quest'occhio/sensibilità...quello di destra?


quello con la pipa vince... sta bello ritto e rilassato


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio e' geniale sotto tutti i punti di vista... tecnica, costruzione e se fai attenzione Cezanne era cosi' geniale da farti capire anche chi vince tra i due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fammelo riguardà...e vediamo se lo capisco...non l'ho mai osservato da questo punto di vista.


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://digilander.libero.it/maestridellapittura/Leonardo07.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me la ferrionière mi dà sempre l'impressione che stia per dire allo spettatore:"wè ma che ca..o c'hai da guardare?!" 
scusate la volgarità neh?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma a Londra Turner..lo hai visto?
> 
> è insieme ai preraffaelliti...da endovena.
> 
> Mi sfugge il nome del Museo..( unico di Londra che ho visitato)


Turner si... i preraffaelliti li ho saltati a pie' pari e non mi pento.. parli della National Gallery? Anche la Tate Modern e' parecchio interessante se scremata dagli scempi contemporanei


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> quello con la pipa vince... sta bello ritto e rilassato


cvd, non c'ho capito un benemerito.....


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Turner si... i preraffaelliti li ho saltati a pie' pari e non mi pento.. parli della National Gallery? Anche la Tate Modern e' parecchio interessante se scremata dagli scempi contemporanei


 
yes la tate gallery...da mori'...

dovevo scegliere tra tutti e ho scelto questa.


avevo poco tempo.

Per correre da loro ricordo che pioveva a dirotto..ed io senza ombrello...fu una mattina meravigliosa..e poi ero sola...insomma..tutto fu perfetto..nel ricordo come nella realtà.


Ps, ma sei sicura che la pipa vinca?


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> yes la tate gallery...da mori'...
> 
> dovevo scegliere tra tutti e ho scelto questa.
> 
> ...


infatti... e se fosse un bluff?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

*Bestie-FAUVE*

La pipa vince fidatevi


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

e nella casa in cui vivevo con la mia ex avevo messo in salotto una stampa bella grande di questo e nient'altro

http://www.artonweb.it/artemoderna/quadri/foto/articolo8.jpg


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La pipa vince fidatevi


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Al Louvre il quadro che mi tenne inchiodato a osservarlo un buon quarto d'ora per la prospettiva i personaggi, i dettagli dell'ambiente e dei vestiti, il sovrapporsi delle scene, è stato questo:

http://www.curiosando.com/arte2/arte/pagine_storiche_arte/veronese_Nozze_di_cana.htm


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al Louvre il quadro che mi tenne inchiodato a osservarlo un buon quarto d'ora per la prospettiva i personaggi, i dettagli dell'ambiente e dei vestiti, il sovrapporsi delle scene, è stato questo:
> 
> http://www.curiosando.com/arte2/arte/pagine_storiche_arte/veronese_Nozze_di_cana.htm


è bello si, ma non ti pare che (da quello che ho sempre visto solo da raffigurazioni sui libri e quindi....) per un dipinto così pieno e che vuole rappresentare una scena di "confusione" sia invece troppo statico? a me ha dato sempre questa impressione, come non fosse un  quadro riuscito, ma non dal punto di vista pittorico....


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La pipa vince fidatevi


Pipa,ma ti fanno schifo i preraffaelliti?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e nella casa in cui vivevo con la mia ex avevo messo in salotto una stampa bella grande di questo e nient'altro
> 
> http://www.artonweb.it/artemoderna/quadri/foto/articolo8.jpg


 

No, non ci riuscirei mai ad appenderlo...


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, non ci riuscirei mai ad appenderlo...


ti inquieta, appunto?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> è bello si, ma non ti pare che (da quello che ho sempre visto solo da raffigurazioni sui libri e quindi....) per un dipinto così pieno e che vuole rappresentare una scena di "confusione" sia invece troppo statico? a me ha dato sempre questa impressione, come non fosse un quadro riuscito, ma non dal punto di vista pittorico....


 
Guarda standoci sotto (è una tela che copre un'intera parete, circa 7 metri per 10 se ricordo bene) ti sembra di esser in mezzo a quella confusione, in quel banchetto...son spesso i dettagli che danno "movimento" alla scena!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti inquieta, appunto?


 
concettuale, come vuole essere..e quindi lo osservo, ma poi mi stanca.


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda standoci sotto (è una tela che copre un'intera parete, circa 7 metri per 10 se ricordo bene) ti sembra di esser in mezzo a quella confusione, in quel banchetto...son spesso i dettagli che danno "movimento" alla scena!


sicuramente avrà tutto un altro effetto dal vivo. ad esempio citando prima il quadro dell'avatar di  amoreepsiche di Delacroix
http://www.romagna.net/arsfactory/sapiens/images/delac1.jpg
anche i morti sembrano non  essere statici, seppur da una raffigurazione...
bon, questa è solo la mia impressione ovvio...


----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> concettuale, come vuole essere..e quindi lo osservo, ma poi mi stanca.


beh ognuno poi... 
ti dico che con la parete azzurra stava una bellezza... e la str... se l'è pure portato via...quasi quasi glielo richiedo, solo che l'intendente alle belle arti del museo di capodimonte con cui vivo (mia madre) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    non me lo farebbe mai attaccare....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e nella casa in cui vivevo con la mia ex avevo messo in salotto una stampa bella grande di questo e nient'altro
> 
> http://www.artonweb.it/artemoderna/quadri/foto/articolo8.jpg


Per anni in camera da letto invece ho tenuto una stampa della Giuditta di klimt (il mio artista "moderno" preferito..)

http://www.archimagazine.com/galleria/klimt/gklimt10.jpg

ma quello che preferisco è questo

http://www.archimagazine.com/galleria/klimt/gklimt06.jpg

insieme a questo
http://www.archimagazine.com/galleria/klimt/gklimt35.jpg


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Alla Tate riuscì a portarci le figlie solo con la carota di far vedere alla più grande le ballerine di Degas!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)




----------



## @lex (23 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per anni in camera da letto invece ho tenuto una stampa della Giuditta di klimt (il mio artista "moderno" preferito..)
> 
> http://www.archimagazine.com/galleria/klimt/gklimt10.jpg
> 
> ...


si, bello Giuditta.......sexy....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, bello Giuditta.......sexy....


Si, quello sguardo...mhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, quello sguardo...mhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


bon, e dopo lo sguardo di Giuditta, me ne vado a dormire.
buona notte a tutti...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Settembre 2007)

Notte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*

Piero della Francesca


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pipa,ma ti fanno schifo i preraffaelliti?


Minchia si... non so se mi urtano piu' come pittori o come poeti


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piero della Francesca


Quel dipinto e' una lezione per un sacco di materie


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

Uno dei miei preferiti...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Troppo difficile*

Praticamente dovrei postare mezzo Rinascimento..... ma se mi avvicino come epoca mi piace  il tocco di questo artista:



Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Praticamente dovrei postare mezzo Rinascimento..... ma se mi avvicino come epoca mi piace il tocco di questo artista:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruja


 

pssss..te lo dico in un orecchio..andiamo a rubarli insieme?


dici che passiamo inosservate con quelle tele? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










lo adoro anche io.


ps. una volta mia sorella uscii da un magazzino con materasso... tranquilla tranquilla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









bei tempi...


----------



## @lex (25 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pssss..te lo dico in un orecchio..andiamo a rubarli insieme?
> 
> 
> dici che passiamo inosservate con quelle tele?
> ...


giusto un pacchetto di caramelle....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















comunque io sono specializzato nel furto dei diamanti/gioielli


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> giusto un pacchetto di caramelle.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ma va là..non ci credo


----------



## @lex (25 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma va là..non ci credo


aho!!! ti sembra che non assomigli a David Niven?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aho!!! ti sembra che non assomigli a David Niven?


Tale e quale...io del resto assomiglio a catwoman...ma...

...i gioielli non li ruberei mai.


----------



## JDM (26 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> stimolato dal thread di fedifrago sulla mostra della pittura statunitense ho deciso di metter su questo thread
> quali sono i quadri che più vi hanno impressionato/vi sono piaciuti?
> a me in assoluto questo:
> 
> http://www.griseldaonline.it/percorsi/3checcoli_3a.htm


Alex, permettimi un OT:

Ma leggi il tuo titolo al contrario !!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tale e quale...io del resto assomiglio a catwoman...ma...
> 
> ...i gioielli non li ruberei mai.


Ma non badarlo, ha manie di protagonismo.... crede di essere questo qui!!!



Mah....!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Alex, permettimi un OT:
> 
> Ma leggi il tuo titolo al contrario !!!!!
















































se mi fai scompisciare così ti permetto qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non badarlo, ha manie di protagonismo.... crede di essere questo qui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè tu mi vedi così?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè tu mi vedi così?


 
Teomondo Scrofalo


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Teomondo Scrofalo


e hai detto niente!
non ricordo bene, ma è al Guggenheim o all' Ermitage?


----------



## Old simo (26 Settembre 2007)

*Quadri...*

Il mio quadro preferito in assoluto è L'Urlo di Munch...semplicemente stupendo, è incredibile come l'artista sia riuscito ad esprimere tutta la sua ansia, angoscia, inquietudine...e come il quadro riesca a trasmettere tutto questo (quasi a far provare direi!) a chi lo guarda, beh almeno questo è l'effetto che fa a me! E un quadro che da un lato mi attira moltissimo, dall'altro mi crea ansia...molta, forse è proprio questo che l'artista voleva fare!
Molto belli anche Monet e Manet.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> stimolato dal thread di fedifrago sulla mostra della pittura statunitense ho deciso di metter su questo thread
> quali sono i quadri che più vi hanno impressionato/vi sono piaciuti?
> a me in assoluto questo:
> 
> http://www.griseldaonline.it/percorsi/3checcoli_3a.htm


 
Ce ne sarebbero tantiche portrei linkare qui, questi cinque mi ricordo che mi hanno dato un brivido appena li ho visti. Riguardano senza dubbio storie di sofferenza\tribolazione.


http://www.tate.org.uk/ophelia/

mi ha colpito per l’assoluto realismo dato alla morte…

http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/bosch/tempt-ant/tempt-c.jpg

..(peccato che qui si vede male, i particolari sono bellissimi) per la grandiosità della sua immensa fantasia

http://www.artonline.it/Img/museum/Friedrich/mare_g.jpg
…per quello che sembra un luogo interiore

http://www.italica.rai.it/argomenti/storia_arte/bramante/galleria/4.htm
…per la sua espressione


(Questa è una scultura “incompiuta”)
http://www.margheritacampaniolo.it/busto_nefertiti.htm
…per la sua smisurata bellezza

e tutte queste opere per le storie che ci sono dietro..


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*lillina*



> Lillyna19 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ce ne sarebbero tantiche portrei linkare qui, questi cinque mi ricordo che mi hanno dato un brivido appena li ho visti. Riguardano senza dubbio storie di sofferenza\tribolazione.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Il mio quadro preferito in assoluto è L'Urlo di Munch...semplicemente stupendo, è incredibile come l'artista sia riuscito ad esprimere tutta la sua ansia, angoscia, inquietudine...e come il quadro riesca a trasmettere tutto questo (quasi a far provare direi!) a chi lo guarda, beh almeno questo è l'effetto che fa a me! E un quadro che da un lato mi attira moltissimo, dall'altro mi crea ansia...molta, forse è proprio questo che l'artista voleva fare!
> Molto belli anche Monet e Manet.


 

l'autoritratto di Munch..lo hai presente?


é un capolavoro anche quello assoluto.


Da giovanissima non avrei mai investito in opere d'arte figurative..ma col passar degli anni se avessi la possibilità...acquisterei per centinaia di migliaia di euro...

é come se la memoria delle tue sensazioni, che un quadro è capace di fermare , mi rassicurasse...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'autoritratto di Munch..lo hai presente?
> 
> 
> é un capolavoro anche quello assoluto.
> ...


La penso anche io così..._vedere_ un grande quadro, riesce a far emergere sensazioni e stati d'animo così profondi! Un sogno può dare una vaga idea, ma è una cosa diversa...che non so descrivere.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*.... scabrosi ma ineguagliabili*

Questi sono due spartiacque..... e non solo per l'arte pittorica in sè:


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La penso anche io così..._vedere_ un grande quadro, riesce a far emergere sensazioni e stati d'animo così profondi! Un sogno può dare una vaga idea, ma è una cosa diversa...che non so descrivere.





....e infatti lo hanno fatto loro al posto nostro.

L'artista coglie quello che non riesci ad esprimere, e te lo sbatte li..e ti sbatte al muro a sua volta...e perdi la tua parola perchè non si rende piu' necessaria.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questi sono due spartiacque..... e non solo per l'arte pittorica in sè:


già...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Questi sono due spartiacque..... e non solo per l'arte pittorica in sè:


Scelta e accostamento geniale. Si capisce quel che intendi.
Senza parole. Spiegano titto i dipinti.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questi sono due spartiacque..... e non solo per l'arte pittorica in sè:


























Che femmina che sei


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Il mio quadro preferito in assoluto è L'Urlo di Munch...semplicemente stupendo, è incredibile come l'artista sia riuscito ad esprimere tutta la sua ansia, angoscia, inquietudine...e come il quadro riesca a trasmettere tutto questo (quasi a far provare direi!) a chi lo guarda, beh almeno questo è l'effetto che fa a me! E un quadro che da un lato mi attira moltissimo, dall'altro mi crea ansia...molta, *forse è proprio questo che l'artista voleva fare*!
> Molto belli anche Monet e Manet.


Gia' quello era l'intento piu' il fare uscire di testa gli psicanalisti


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questi sono due spartiacque..... e non solo per l'arte pittorica in sè:


la "storicità" del quadro di Mantegna è innegabile e ci sono. Diversamente non la comprendo in quello di Rembrandt....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2007)

*uno spunto*



@lex ha detto:


> la "storicità" del quadro di Mantegna è innegabile e ci sono. Diversamente non la comprendo in quello di Rembrandt....


Il modo di vedere il corpo e la morte


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il modo di vedere il corpo e la morte


mmmmm non ne sono così convinto. la storicità del Cristo di Mantegna sta si nella visione della morte ma soprattutto nella prospettica del quadro. siamo lì a due centimetri dalla morte stessa... in rembrandt non è così, nessun dottore o quasi guarda il corpo...
a meno che non si vogliano considertare in antitesi....può essere.....
il quadro di Rembrandt non lo trovo così interessante però. mi lascia distaccato, nesdsun coinvolgimento......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2007)

*appunto*



@lex ha detto:


> mmmmm non ne sono così convinto. la storicità del Cristo di Mantegna sta si nella visione della morte ma soprattutto nella prospettica del quadro. siamo lì a due centimetri dalla morte stessa... in rembrandt non è così, nessun dottore o quasi guarda il corpo...
> a meno che non si vogliano considertare in antitesi....può essere.....
> il quadro di Rembrandt non lo trovo così interessante però. mi lascia distaccato, nesdsun coinvolgimento......


Sono due modi diversi.
Il mancato coinvolgimento è voluto perché il corpo è solo un oggetto...
Odio le disquisizioni culturali...scusa


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono due modi diversi.
> Il mancato coinvolgimento è voluto perché il corpo è solo un oggetto...
> Odio le disquisizioni culturali...scusa


niente.....figurati......


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> niente.....figurati......


A quello detto da Persa aggiungo che il Cristo è il primo dipinto visto da una prospettiva difficile e inusuale...  è la morte della speranza in attesa che la resurrezione la renda a tutti noi. Se lo guardi a fondo ha in sé un' infinita desolazione figurativa, un grigiore tetro, il seguito della passione ....
L'altro è l'interpretazione rivisitata della morte, affinchè diventi utile alla vita.
E' tragica e un po' lugubre, ma intorno al cadavere c'è un tale pulsare di interessi, di voglia di conoscenza, quasi non ci si rende conto che si sta violando una salma. 
Due dipinti "arditi" che avranno conosciuto molte censure, ma di una genalità intraprendente e coraggiosa. 
Non sono appaiabili come stile e come arte pittorica, ma come diverso modo di interpretare un soggetto artistico, senza dubbio!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scelta e accostamento geniale. Si capisce quel che intendi.
> Senza parole. Spiegano titto i dipinti.


Eppure sentirne la descrizione e la percezione da un Dario Fo (poche settimane fa) li fa vivere e palpitare in modo indicibile!


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eppure sentirne la descrizione e la percezione da un Dario Fo (poche settimane fa) li fa vivere e palpitare in modo indicibile!


Va beh... dammi un palco ed un pubblico e ti faccio una cosa a mezza via fra Fo e Sgarbi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































   ... scherzo ma non troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A quello detto da Persa aggiungo che il Cristo è il primo dipinto visto da una prospettiva difficile e inusuale... è la morte della speranza in attesa che la resurrezione la renda a tutti noi. Se lo guardi a fondo ha in sé un' infinita desolazione figurativa, un grigiore tetro, il seguito della passione ....
> L'altro è l'interpretazione rivisitata della morte, affinchè diventi utile alla vita.
> E' tragica e un po' lugubre, ma intorno al cadavere c'è un tale pulsare di interessi, di voglia di conoscenza, quasi non ci si rende conto che si sta violando una salma.
> Due dipinti "arditi" che avranno conosciuto molte censure, ma di una genalità intraprendente e coraggiosa.
> ...


sisi ok capito. era sullo spartiacque che non ero molto d'accordo.....tutto qui....


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

anche perchè, in quanto ad "arditezza" dei dipinti, Caravaggio non era secondo a nessuno....


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> anche perchè, in quanto ad "arditezza" dei dipinti, Caravaggio non era secondo a nessuno....


Chi lo nega.... ci sarebbero anche El Greco, Goya etc... non facevo graduatorie, solo una esemplificazione mirata alla morte ed alla sua interpretazione.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Pittura e scrittura*

Consiglio questo libro a chi ama la pittura e la storia.... è interessante e scorrevole ed offre un affresco della condizione femminile nella realtà del '600.

http://www.stradanove.net/news/testi/libri-02b/lapic1911022.html 

Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consiglio questo libro a chi ama la pittura e la storia.... è interessante e scorrevole ed offre un affresco della condizione femminile nella realtà del '600.
> 
> http://www.stradanove.net/news/testi/libri-02b/lapic1911022.html
> 
> Bruja


 
sono almeno due anni che ho letto le prime 30 pagine in attesa di continuare...mi faccio pietà.


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono almeno due anni che ho letto le prime 30 pagine in attesa di continuare...mi faccio pietà.


Ave Regina della Volontà di Persuasione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Diciamocela tutta "tenevi 'che 'ffà"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ave Regina della Volontà di Persuasione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche, è vero per la capa tenevo altro....ma 
diciamocela pure che ...ne comincio duecento e poi mi piglia l'ansia ...e poi...ne finisco uno su tre...ma sono sempre stata cosi-hai voglia a cambià.

Ricordo che quando lo studiavo...ad un certo punto decidevo che_ quella parte_ l'avrei fatta "dopo" ( cosi..senza una ragione apparente..
quel dopo,  s i s t e m a t i c a m e n t e non arrivava mai!...e il giorno prima della prova piangevo lacrime amare.


----------



## Old simo (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Sempre Munch...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'autoritratto di Munch..lo hai presente?
> 
> 
> é un capolavoro anche quello assoluto.
> ...


 
si anche il suo autoritratto è davvero un capolavoro...sa trasmettere delle sensazioni così forti! Un dei più grandi!


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Medusa_by_Carvaggio.jpg
mi sono sempre chiesto se il volto ritratto è femminile o maschile. Voi che dite?


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Medusa_by_Carvaggio.jpg
> mi sono sempre chiesto se il volto ritratto è femminile o maschile. Voi che dite?


 
I tratti sembrano maschili.... in fondo Medusa è un concetto "figurativo" perciò tecnicamente asessuato....  ma è solo una mia idea.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> I tratti sembrano maschili.... in fondo Medusa è un concetto "figurativo" perciò tecnicamente asessuato.... ma è solo una mia idea.
> Bruja


ok ma nell'iconografia mitologica è di fattezze prettamente femminili.
e quindi la domanda a me sorge spontanea:"perchè ha voluto *esplicitamente* raffigurarla con tratti ambigui se non direttamente maschili?"
magari qualcuno conosce la risposta........


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Lascio la palla...*



@lex ha detto:


> ok ma nell'iconografia mitologica è di fattezze prettamente femminili.
> e quindi la domanda a me sorge spontanea:"perchè ha voluto *esplicitamente* raffigurarla con tratti ambigui se non direttamente maschili?"
> magari qualcuno conosce la risposta........


 
..... a chi ne sa più di me, ma rammenta che si tratta di Caravaggio, di quel periodo di pratiche sessuali indefinite e di un pittore che non le ha mai mandate a dire attraverso il pennello a quelli del suo tempo.  Potrebbe essere una denuncia "anomala"..... manon vado ,oltyre perchè capisco che il mio parere potrebbe essere troppo ardito....- tu pensa solo a perchè il guardare Medusa  era tanto devastante nell'effetto...... e ragiona sul fatto che potrebbe non essere una seduzione definita.
Brtuja


----------



## @lex (2 Novembre 2007)

à vous............


----------

